# Duracraft Bay Series



## WesTex1 (Feb 21, 2019)

Came across an 18” Duracraft Center Console a coworker of mine has and wondering if anyone knows much about this model. Boat has been sitting in his yard for a few years now and spent its entire life on the Texas coast. He did have some issues with the motor awhile back but said it ran fine last time he took it out. Not counting on the motor but mainly want it for a project because the boat is exactly the set up
I want for a fishing boat. The hull appears to be in great shape, I just haven’t gone over it with a fine toothed comb. Should I be worried about having to replace foam on this boat or what are the things I should look at most? From what I can tell there isn’t any bad corrosion going on. He is asking $800 for everything, figured I can’t go wrong at that price, sorry don’t have any more pics right now.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thedude (Feb 21, 2019)

You should give me his address and let me go tell him in person what a hunk of junk that is. 

Haha. I hope you jump on this if it is titled. Dont even think about turning that motor over without a new impeller especially with salt water use.


----------



## WesTex1 (Feb 21, 2019)

thedude said:


> You should give me his address and let me go tell him in person what a hunk of junk that is.
> 
> Haha. I hope you jump on this if it is titled. Dont even think about turning that motor over without a new impeller especially with salt water use.



Haha they are both titled, I believe the boat title got lost when he inherited it so will just have to apply for a lost title. I was able to look it up by the HIN on TPWD website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone have any info about the foam in these boats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Bump for info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GeauxJoe (Feb 25, 2019)

My only concern would be the title issue. It wont do you any good if you can't actually own it. And it can often be a major hassle to get resolved.


----------



## WesTex1 (Feb 25, 2019)

GeauxJoe said:


> My only concern would be the title issue. It wont do you any good if you can't actually own it. And it can often be a major hassle to get resolved.



It’s titled, just the hard copy was lost, shouldn’t be too much of any issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maintenanceguy (Feb 25, 2019)

Even if it needs some repairs, $800 is a great price. But, as was said before, make sure you have a title. Since he's your friend, you can probably get him to go to the DMV and straighten out the lost title. Without it, you own scrap metal.


----------



## thedude (Feb 25, 2019)

Is the title in his name or the deceased? Any other heirs? Just be sure you have it all figured out before money changes hands. Look forward to watching the rebuild!


----------



## WesTex1 (Feb 25, 2019)

thedude said:


> Is the title in his name or the deceased? Any other heirs? Just be sure you have it all figured out before money changes hands. Look forward to watching the rebuild!



It is actually in his brother in laws name but he already signed the forms for the lost title paperwork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Feb 25, 2019)

So an update here on the boat, sorry about the nighttime picks but I am working nights so they are the best I can get right now. He had it uncovered and put new tarps in the console and motor so y’all can get a bette idea of the layout now. I did find to baseball to softball sized corrosion spots on the bottom of the hull right in front of the bunks but they don’t appear to be all the way through the aluminum. Other than those two spots I can’t find any other corrosion on the hull but I won’t know for sure unless I take it off the trailer bunks. Any thoughts on having any major issues with the corrosion spots? I figured that wasn’t too bad since it spent its whole life in saltwater. What would be the best way to repair the spots? I do plan on coating the bottom of the hull with Gator Glide, and I don’t think I would be able to access the top side of the corrosion spots through the deck extensions hatch without taking the entire inside deck off. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Feb 26, 2019)

The entire deck area and even inside some of the compartments it is covered with some sort of bed liner and I do not think the boat has any foam under the floor, at least I cannot see any


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Any thoughts on the corrosion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thedude (Feb 26, 2019)

I dont think it looks bad at all.


----------



## WesTex1 (Feb 27, 2019)

thedude said:


> I dont think it looks bad at all.



Ok good I didn’t either, any ideas from anyone on the best fix for those spots?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Cmon, there has to be some members in here who know the best thing to apply to those corrosion spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thedude (Mar 2, 2019)

I would thoroughly clean it. Measure it precisely and then paint it. If the paint fails and it grows at all in size ANY, then you can cut it out and make a patch (could rivet or have it welded). If you are going to run it in salt, make sure you don't have any carpet on the trailer bunks (prolonged contact with salt water is bad!) - use a half 4 inch gutter to cover the bunks - there are threads on here discussing this.


----------



## WesTex1 (Mar 2, 2019)

thedude said:


> I would thoroughly clean it. Measure it precisely and then paint it. If the paint fails and it grows at all in size ANY, then you can cut it out and make a patch (could rivet or have it welded). If you are going to run it in salt, make sure you don't have any carpet on the trailer bunks (prolonged contact with salt water is bad!) - use a half 4 inch gutter to cover the bunks - there are threads on here discussing this.


Thank you sir for the input, it will be 99% freshwater use and may see the salt every now and then for a little bit of gigging action. Hoping if the motor is shot I can find a decent deal on a low hours used motor. The coast guard tag says it’s rated for up to 120 HP [emoji44] but I definitely won’t be going more than 90 HP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Any more thoughts? Going to be purchasing this boat soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Got all paperwork signed by previous owner for the lost title and other necessary forms, TPWD makes it a headache to get all of this down and every office is over an hour away from me. Just need to process the paperwork and get the previous owner to sign the new title when it comes in. Looking to pick up the boat this week and test the motor compression


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Got her hauled home today! Excited to get started on the overhaul!








View attachment 2
]]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 24, 2019)

It really is a nice looking rig. Congratulations.


----------



## WesTex1 (Jul 26, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> It really is a nice looking rig. Congratulations.


Thanks you sir, looking forward to fixing it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jethro (Jul 30, 2019)

That's a nice setup and the motor looks clean enough. Replace the water pump, thermostats and fuel lines and see if you can't fire it up.


----------



## thedude (Jul 31, 2019)

Lots of potential! Check that trailer close before you take it far. If the boat has been neglected then the trailer probably has too.

I'd do new plugs, impeller, new fuel lines/bulb primer, lower unit oil. Does it have an automatic oiler or does it run on premixed fuel? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WesTex1 (Jul 31, 2019)

thedude said:


> Lots of potential! Check that trailer close before you take it far. If the boat has been neglected then the trailer probably has too.
> 
> I'd do new plugs, impeller, new fuel lines/bulb primer, lower unit oil. Does it have an automatic oiler or does it run on premixed fuel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


It runs on premix fuel, the trailer was bought from a storage unit with the sole purpose of hauling it from the coast to his house. It is in decent shape but I might find a replacement because it does need some work, probably new springs, lights, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Jul 31, 2019)

jethro said:


> That's a nice setup and the motor looks clean enough. Replace the water pump, thermostats and fuel lines and see if you can't fire it up.


Yes sir that’s the plan, compression testing is happening Friday morning and then will start replacing things. Should I be worried about the oil near the top plug? Seems to be from the seals maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jethro (Aug 1, 2019)

WesTex1 said:


> Yes sir that’s the plan, compression testing is happening Friday morning and then will start replacing things. Should I be worried about the oil near the top plug? Seems to be from the seals maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I don't really know what that oil would be from? Seems unlikely it would blow by the plug, and it doesn't seem like a horrible amount.. I think I'd tend to not be worried about it until it becomes time to worry about it. :shock: If that makes sense.


----------



## WesTex1 (Aug 1, 2019)

jethro said:


> WesTex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes sir that’s the plan, compression testing is happening Friday morning and then will start replacing things. Should I be worried about the oil near the top plug? Seems to be from the seals maybe
> ...


Haha ok thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Compression on all 3 cylinders was 120+!!!! My wife’s cousin is a marine mechanic and he didn’t see any glaring issues with it, just replace the impeller, lower unit oil, fuel filter and lines, plugs, etc. Looks like my gamble may pay off, ready to get it on the water!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Aug 5, 2019)

I am wanting to repaint the inside and outside of the boat eventually, but the inside is lined with bedliner. Will paint adhere to that surface or will I need to sand blast it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thedude (Aug 5, 2019)

Are you sure it's bed liner and not textured paint? I would not invest any time or money in painting bedliner. It will expand and contract with temp changes and likely wouldn't hold paint. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WesTex1 (Aug 6, 2019)

thedude said:


> Are you sure it's bed liner and not textured paint? I would not invest any time or money in painting bedliner. It will expand and contract with temp changes and likely wouldn't hold paint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I will have to look at it a little closer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Aug 6, 2019)

I look at it a little closer and I’m still not sure, I would say maybe it is a textured paint maybe since where it is peeling it tends to be pretty flexible and it is not flaking off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TMO8853 (Aug 6, 2019)

Man all of that for $800! I get on craigslist everyday and check my local area and it seems everyone wants 7-8K for their 2003 model boats. Great find!


----------



## WesTex1 (Aug 6, 2019)

TMO8853 said:


> Man all of that for $800! I get on craigslist everyday and check my local area and it seems everyone wants 7-8K for their 2003 model boats. Great find!


I definitely lucked out on the deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WesTex1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Carbs rebuilt, new plugs, new fuel line, cleaned the fuel filter, and it fired right up within a couple seconds! Impeller was actually still pumping a steady stream out but it has been sitting for a little while so that is the next change, previous owner just got the replacement title in the mail so I should get it next week. Can’t wait to get this gem on the water soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

